# Integriertes Wlan und FritzBox...



## XenonTaurus (27. September 2007)

hi leute...

ich hab folgendes Problem:
Hab heute anderes Laptop von der Arbeit bekommen natürlich mit integriertem Wlan. Das ist ein IBM T40 also nix besonderes... Nun will ich mich mit meiner FritzBox connecten... d.h., ich geh auf netzwerkverbindungen, drahtlose netwerkverbindung. dann sucht er, und er findet die fritzbox, reichweite ist perfekt, ich klicke auf verbinden... dann steht dort warten sie während eine verbindung usw... dann bringt er nen fehler, "es kann keine verbindung mit dem ausgewählten Netzwerk hergestellt werden. Das Netzwerk ist eventuell nicht mehr in Reichweite. Aktualisieren sie die Liste und wiederholen sie den Vorgang." Normalerweise kommt hier das Fenster wo man den Netzwerkschlüssel eingeben muss... hab das ja schon auf mehreren Laptops eingerichtet... Bloß halt mit dem USB Stick *g*... wenn ich das ganze über ibm access connections regele und den gefunden router fritz box anklicke steht dort: "die verbindung zum dem entsprechenden drahtlosen Netzwerk konnte nicht hergestellt werden. Möglicherweise benötigen Sie einen Chiffrierschlüssel für die Verbindungsherstellung. Wenden sie sich an den zuständigen Netzwerkadministrator." Hab auch schon über Eigenschaften bei Drahtlose Netzwerkverbindung probiert Netzwerkschlüssel einzugeben, aber funktioniert immer noch nicht. Weiß jemand weiter?

mfg

xenontaurus


----------

